# V12 prepped and detailed with Adams



## ds2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Following a read of Pittsy's review here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380523

I cleaned the engine bay for the first time, possibly in the cars life.

Some before and afters:










































































Some other additions, his and her name plates:

















And one last pic from above:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I just had a crisis......

I like how far back the engine sits showing that even though technically it's a front engine vehicle, the engine is behind the front axle so actually more front mid.

Good work!


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

Great job, lovely car too


----------



## ds2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> I just had a crisis......
> 
> I like how far back the engine sits showing that even though technically it's a front engine vehicle, the engine is behind the front axle so actually more front mid.
> 
> Good work!


It does indeed sit a long long way back. I had a V12 Vantage before this and from memory that was even further back. It's a wonderful machine


----------



## 122144251 (Jan 12, 2017)

Great job


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job there lovely car I'm sure David and Iris would be well chuffed  I like how they finish with the screw heads the same way it's little things like that make a big difference.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a beautiful thing 

Needs just a lick of Kurust or Hydrate 80 on the nuts holding the wiper arms on :thumb:


----------



## ds2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Indeed, those nuts are not so nice.
I can't say it's held up particularly well; CD02 engine cleaner from 10 years ago still can't be beaten, unless others have some recommendations now?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Lovely job there fella. Lovely car that I wish I could afford. Big thumbs up.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Surely there should be some covers for those w/w rusty nuts!!


----------

